# My collection



## KyleHeath

From T 2 B
Dan Bidinger with a "B-grind"
Ellard Blacksmithing 
Nafzger Forge
Tiny Town Forge
Kieran Klein Hammer Down Forge 
Quintin Middleton


----------



## captaincaed

Hey I'm looking at Bidinger's work, can I ask about the B-grind? Curious if it's as good as the online video, also curious how it is in the edge holding department. 
Great looking collection! You've got a great line up there.


----------



## captaincaed

Sorry, I probably should have included an @KyleHeath in my original question


----------



## KyleHeath

captaincaed said:


> Sorry, I probably should have included an @KyleHeath in my original question



I love the knife. Fit and finish is fantastic. It's super light and razor sharp. I'm really enjoying it. Dan is a stand up guy. He checks in from time to time to see how it's holding up. I highly recommend anything by him.


----------



## captaincaed

That’s all I needed to hear, thanks brother! Just asked about one.


----------



## phoka

Thanks for sharing the beautiful collection!


----------

